# Do you wear your wedding ring?



## walkingwounded (May 7, 2011)

Guys

As the title says... Do you wear your wedding ring?

My H's job involves some site work and mostly he doesn't wear his wedding ring to work in case it gets damaged or he has an accident.

It used to mildly bother me but I never thought much more about it. Recently it really bothers me. To me it is a very big deal to have that ring. Very meaningful. Also that it signifies I am married to other people, ie off the market.

I don't know whether to discuss it or leave it. I realize that it's never gonna put off some potential admirers but I feel it's a strong message from him to wear it in public.

Guys how do you feel personally and what would your advice be?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

I do however when i was working as a computer hardware technican I would take my ring off as silver is a very good conductor for electricity. after work I would put my ring back on, nowadays I work as a manager of computer technicians so I am not as much hands on I wear my ring all the time.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

My husband doesn't wear his at home. He puts it on when he gets ready to leave the house and takes it off when he gets home, same as his watch. This is because it irritates his skin. The one or two times he forgot to wear it, he was agitated about it.

If it bothers you guys, he can get a 'ring' tattooed on the ring finger.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

On a chain around my neck.

To close to machines and tools and I like my fingers where they are.


----------



## reset button (Mar 14, 2012)

My husband is blue collar also, and never takes his ring off.

I feel the same way as you and am glad he wears it. It makes me feel like I am with him, and he is more "commited" to me (even though we all know this isn't necessarily the case for everyone)

But, my dad worked construction and did have accidents from getting ring caought or smashed, and chose to move his ring to his keychain and then he lost it within their first few years married. He never relaced it, he and my mom have been married fro 52 years!

everyone is different, but I would feel the same as you
(PS I always wear mine when I leave the house also)


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

I always wear mine...always.. except when I am working in the yard. I have had it resized twice in the past 20 years, but still.. sometimes your finger swells up and its hard to get off.

Once you get in the habit though, you start feeling naked without it.

My father used to work doing very hard manual labor. He always wore his too. Never took it off. One day something fell on his hand and smashed the crap out of his hand (I remember him saying 'meat squirted out of one of his fingers like a cut sausage'...nice..) Anyway, they had to cut the ring off his finger.

Didnt really change things though, he got it fixed and still always wore it.

I guess I can understand.. a little bit - not wanting to wear it depending on the type of work you do - but seems to me it is more of a personal choice to not want to wear it than any real worry about it getting damaged or 'having an accident'. Thats just a smoke screen unless you are working on some very tricky equipment.

At least, thats my take on it. What does he do - exactly?

does he wear it when not working?


----------



## FrankKissel (Nov 14, 2011)

I know a roofer whose wedding ring got caught on a ladder, tearing the skin and muscle right off his finger. Ouch. 
Safety first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reset button (Mar 14, 2012)

anotherguy said:


> I guess I can understand.. a little bit - not wanting to wear it depending on the type of work you do - but seems to me it is more of a personal choice to not want to wear it than any real worry about it getting damaged or 'having an accident'. Thats just a smoke screen.
> 
> At least, thats my take on it. What does he do - exactly?


If you are working around machines (ie inside heavy equipment) it is not a matter of damaging a ring as much as ring getting caught in moving parts and sucking your finger into a gear. You would easily loose a finger. 
My point is for some people a symbol is important and for some people it is not. Mom lost her diamond from her engagment ring and it was never replaced because of financial reasons, and after kids she needed her ring resized and didn't do it for 15-20 years, so it just wasn't a big deal to either of them.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

FrankKissel said:


> I know a roofer whose wedding ring got caught on a ladder, tearing the skin and muscle right off his finger. Ouch.
> Safety first.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know a Mechanic that jumped down from a lift, caught the ring on the edge.

Peeled everything right off the bone. Ick.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

The only time mine comes off is when I go to bed and EVERYTHING comes off then. But, then again, I don't have the type of job where it could get caught on something or get damaged. Maybe he could wear a cheap ring to work. Or, like a friend of mine did, have a wedding ring tattooed on his finger.


----------



## Good Dog (Mar 28, 2012)

I wear mine but don't do any manual work. He should wear his when safe and not wear it when it's not safe. I had an air force buddy deglove his ring finger on the door of a humvee years back when the ring hooked and so it doesn't take much to cause harm in those situations.


----------



## Jeff74 (Feb 11, 2012)

Wear it all the time except at the gym and when sleeping at night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My husband hasn't worn his in years (blue collar work). Doesn't bother me. 

I have this philosophy that if he's going to cheat a band of gold isn't going to stop him. 

Bottom line is my marital security is not tied up in a piece of jewerly.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

never take it off


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

always on.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not a man but my husband doesn't wear his unless we're going out or with family. He hates jewelry and he works on cars. Not safe.

And, as I've said before, my friend gets hit on MORE when he wears a fake wedding ring  So...

It's just a 'thing'. Marriage is in the mind. Ring or not, if he wants to cheat, he will.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't think I have taken mine off since our wedding.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

FrankKissel said:


> I know a roofer whose wedding ring got caught on a ladder, tearing the skin and muscle right off his finger. Ouch.
> Safety first.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Years ago my husband jumped off the last few rungs of a ladder & his ring got caught & it went right up under his skin. He had to go to the hospital to get it removed and stitched up, but he's lucky he still has his finger. His boss wrote him up because he wasn't supposed to be wearing a ring for safety reasons.

He went years without wearing a wedding ring. Now he has it tattooed to his finger. His choice though! LOL I missed seeing a ring on his finger but I didn't have a problem with it.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My husband never takes his ring off. Unless its inspected or getting cleaned. He has a very nice row of diamonds on his ring.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Being long-term separated and the designated respondent in a divorce action, I still proudly wear mine out of respect for the institution of marriage, and will continue to do so up until the final gavel falls in the proceedings. With me, it's largely a matter of principle!


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

I only wear mine out. I take off all jewellery when I get home. It makes me more comfortable.

My hubs works on site so he can't wear his either but he wears it at home. Once he went out for a boys night and forgot it (he takes his off at night or when we get home sometimes too) and he actually came back to get it. I laughed and told him not to worry. But he drove back. Our rings are important to us because for us they're our link when we're apart


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Take mine off when I walk in the door. It's a size 13 and still gets to me if I'm working out, working on the car, or yard work.


----------



## cabin fever (Feb 9, 2012)

i wear mine unless there is a reason it could get lost (swimming) or it could get damaged (hands on working) otherwise its usually on. 

I take it off when i get home from work usually cuase I am working on something. Mine is also a little big for my finger (feels better that way) so it can come off a little easier. I have lost one already cuase it fell off while I was doing something, and didn't notice. Now I try to take it off before hand. It actually bugs me that I lost the original one. It was much more plain and simple, but it was the one from my wedding, and actually met something to me.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

omega said:


> If it bothers you guys, he can get a 'ring' tattooed on the ring finger.


I so love this idea!  I've been wanting to do it myself for awhile since I can't wear my ring anymore... 

OP - why not get a "dummy" ring, one that he can wear, mess up, etc. While at work, so he can leave his good ring off?

It would bother me immensely if my hubby had to take off his ring - even for work...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a great dedication to my wife and my marriage.
I don't wear my wedding ring. Why? It shrunk.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I wore mine for 35 years. Then I broke my ring finger in a fall. The last 2 years its on a chain around my neck.
I've had it so long I feel like something is missing with out it. Its just who I am. 
This is the men's forum. lol


----------



## NorCalMan (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't wear any jewelery due to skin eczema.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

we all have different reasons to wear, and not to wear wedding rings/bands.

it only matters to the two people in the marriage. it should be talked about, and then let go...unless a rational reason comes up.

my husband--in all our almost 12 year marriage--it would be a stretch to say he wore his ring 5 days. i had different rings, a few i liked and wore about a week...maybe.

the ring i wear now, came from a antique store...read used..i paid between 17-21 dollars for it. it has a beautiful stone, its barely sterling silver.

i wear it when i feel like it. i had it on yesterday, but the days before that, i didnt wear it. husband dosent require me to wear my ring.

its a band of metal, with a rock on it. yes it means something to the wearer. the wearer. i like my ring, so i try to remember it, but its mine not his.

i do agree, if both people went and picked them out together, than it should matter to both to wear it, but....it dosent stop cheaters from cheating. it cant force the absent spouse to think fond thoughts all day.

its not a leash, or a shock collar, its a commitment, or maybe a sacrifice...that maybe starts at home. 

but at the end of the day, we are all different, and have our own reasons....and of course, you have the right to feel slighted by a loved one not showing love or respect of the marriage..

and maybe just a good talk and how the ring is important, and how it looks in your eyes is that your feelings are being minimized. and a nice quiet calm talk may just bring both to an understanding.


----------



## Batman64 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hicks said:


> I have a great dedication to my wife and my marriage.
> I don't wear my wedding ring. Why? It shrunk.


:smthumbup: Now that's funny! Those damn shrinking wedding rings!


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

I wear mine and on occasion still play with it like a newly wed even after ~15 years. Mine is kind of fun though, it's three rings intertwined.

Kind of like this: Sterling Silver Rolo Ring | Overstock.com (only thinner and made out of gold)

It kind of rolls on and off the finger.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Hicks said:


> I have a great dedication to my wife and my marriage.
> I don't wear my wedding ring. Why? It shrunk.


My ring shrunk too. 

So, then my H surprised me with a new one exactly like the original on our anniversary one year, and it was just right.

Then, a few years later ... the ring grew! So now I have two sizes to choose from.

We don't wear our rings when at home, but always do when we are out and about.


----------



## CrazyGuy (Dec 30, 2011)

Did not wear mine because of the job I had at the time. It was a danger. My wife made a big deal out of it. So I stated to wear it then when I got to work I would take it off and put it in my glove box. After work it went back on before I started to go home. The problem is that one day my car got broke into. Now I do not have one at all. I was thinking of getting a tattoo of one. But I am not sure, is that strange for a guy?


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

CrazyGuy said:


> Now I do not have one at all. I was thinking of getting a tattoo of one. But I am not sure, is that strange for a guy?


Not at all. My hubby has a tattoo and he gets compliments on it all the time. It does look really cool.


----------



## walkingwounded (May 7, 2011)

Interesting situations. Quite a variety.

I don't think wearing his ring would stop him cheating, what I meant was one of the things it is is a symbol of our marriage to the world. I mean like a proud declaration that "I am married [and off the market.]" I remember as a single gal if I noticed a wedding ring I would steer clear.

It doesn't govern his actions of course. I just think it is a special declaration to the world.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Of course, many people will see a ring and think "Challenge Accepted!"

I made a post about this (forgot which area I put it in), and said that I don't usually wear mine, because I am a railroad engineer (there was a pic they showed us of one guy whose finger flesh was pulled clean off the bone!), but the W and I wear ours when going out, special occasions, etc.

We were just on a cruise to the Bahamas, and we practically had them welded to our fingers, but now back home, and back in the jewelry box they go!


----------



## buffalo689 (Feb 11, 2012)

Never..and I'm blue collar..never!


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

my husband lost his ring the first month we were married. Weve been married 18 years. We didnt replace it because he didnt want to wear it anyway. It didnt feel comfortable on his finger. It never occurred to me to care


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Enchantment said:


> My ring shrunk too.
> 
> We don't wear our rings when at home, but always do when we are out and about.


I had the opposite problem as I'm the one that shrunk. LOL No not from weight loss from aging. 

My rings are too big and so are my shoes???

I will wear my rings out but they are so loose that I won't wear them at home. They bother me.

When we get money I'm sure he will get me a ring that fits.


----------



## Randy52 (Oct 15, 2011)

Third finger, left hand. Never take it off.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> My husband's wedding ring is somewhere in a landfill up a turkey's @ss.
> 
> Some men do like the bare look.


That's freakin hilarious.

My husband got fat and his ring no longer fit. It actually got stuck and I had to help him get it off (windex). He's now lost weight and he mentioned he wondered if it fit now. Before that incident he never took it off unless he was showering or yes sticking his hand up a turkeys ass. :rofl:


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Yes, terrific. A thousand dollar turkey carcass in a landfill. If a scavenger bird ate it someone got a very expensive windshield decoration.


A thousand dollars??? Wow.

Okay that changes things. That sucks. 

My husbands was less than $100. It's just a plain band nothing fancy. Mine (the actual band not the engagement ring) was $20. Think we got it at kohl's type store. That sounds so ******* now doesn't it? But we were young and broke. Here we are 20 years later and it just doesn't matter.

I just had him try on his ring and it still doesn't fit. He says he wants to wear it. Maybe I will get him a new one. He likes presents.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Maybe I'll use it as an excuse to force him into a sappy vow renewal ceremony in Vegas with Elvis officiating and Cousin Eddie as best man.


This made me laugh. I got married in Vegas. 

Yes it was totally cheesy but when your family is as effed up as mine you go far far away to get married. The little chapel of the flowers. It totally sucked. I should have just gone to the justice of the peace. 

Now you've got me looking at wedding bands. He's a total sap. He'll love it. So thanks for the idea.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I stopped wearing mine , it took a while but it was for the best.

The 1st time, I was handling some construction material ( wood studs) and when i went to drop the lumber my ring finger went with it and ouch smashed finger, but my wifes happiness was worth it.

The second time I was jumping of a crane and my ring finger got caught on the edge of the flat bed that had all the rigging and it tore some flesh, but as long as my Fww was happy i continued to wear it.

The 3rd and last time was when I was rigging some trusses to be loaded ona roof and I was steading the load as it went up, my ring finger got caught on the edge of this material as I went to let go of it, the wedding band was worn by now and it broke..cutting the crap out of my finger. It was then my finger was more important then my selfish wifes happiness.

Granted as my career progressed and I found my self more in the construction trailer, I put it back on. 


Many years later I found her cheating and the damb thing just doesn't mean as much as it did when I was younger and the risk I took wearing it.


----------



## Jeff/BC (Apr 1, 2012)

Mine has come off only for surgery. It annoyed me vastly and so Carol wore it on a chain around her neck. It was the first thing I started mumbling about as I started coming out of anaesthesia.

Carol's has never come off to my knowledge.

Neither of us works in a job where it's an issue. If we did it would absolutely be "safety first". As a symbol they are obviously important to us. But neither of us thinks the ring has anything to do with the security of the marriage. It's just a symbol.

I have to say though, this thread is starting to make me feel left out somehow. I can't remember the last time I've been hit on and I can't remember Carol reporting that. We are either trolls or we give off epic "taken" vibes.


----------

